# NetworkManager applet error

## linuxpyro

I am trying to configure NetworkManager on my Toshiba Tecra laptop.  I installed it from the Gentopia overlay, and it starts on boot fine.  However, when I want to run nm-applet, I get this error:

```

** (nm-applet:7037): WARNING **: <WARNING>       nma_dbus_init (): nma_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.5" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'

```

Here is my NetworkManager.conf:

```

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy user="ben">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>

```

And here is my nm-applet.conf:

```

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

        <policy user="ben">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>

```

In both of the above, ben is my username.  I also enabled pam_console, as shown in the wiki article on Gentopia (http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager).  I've restarted dbus, NetworkManager, and even the entire system, but with no luck.  

I've removed my init scripts for the network interfaces (net.eth0, the wired interface, and net.eth1, the wireless interface, using an ipw2200 card) from the boot sequence, but this has not helped.  My wired network even has a dhcp server which I've been using to test this, but the wired interface does not pick up a valid IP address.

Here is a relevant part of my /var/log/messages:

```

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Device 'eth0' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s), stopping it.

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   No DHCP reply received.  Automatically obtaining IP via Zeroconf.

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending probe #0 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:28 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:30 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending probe #1 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:30 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:31 ulysses logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Sep 19 00:05:32 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending probe #2 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:32 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:35 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending announce #0 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:35 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:38 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending announce #1 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:38 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:41 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Sending announce #2 for IP address 169.254.111.42.

Sep 19 00:05:41 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   autoip: Waiting for reply...

Sep 19 00:05:43 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

Sep 19 00:05:44 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Sep 19 00:05:44 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

Sep 19 00:05:44 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_spawn_process (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder stop'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_spawn_process (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder zap'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_spawn_process (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder start'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Finish handler scheduled.

Sep 19 00:05:45 ulysses NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

```

Thank you for any insights; I'd like to try to get this going but if not I might just end up using the wpa_supplicant gui and ifplug.

UPDATE:  I actually got the applet to work properly, following this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager.  However, when I try to tell it to just use the wired connection, it searches for a couple minutes and then finally settles on some random IP, like 169.254.111.42, as you can see from the /var/log/messages posted above.  I haven't tried this with wireless yet.  And yes, I can manually type dhcpcd eth0 and get an IP just fine.

UPDATE:  Same problem with dhcp on the wireless interface.

UPDATE:  I think I may have found the problem.  For some reason, even though I took them out of all the runlevels, eth0 and eth1 are still brought up at boot, and are assumed to use dhcp.  So, the dhclient is running and won't listen when NetworkManager tries to run it itself.  I'll mess with it more later but now I need sleep.

----------

## littleman

keep up the effort I'm at the same point as you are ^^

----------

## MetalGod

NetworkManager is on the tree... you can try it now.

----------

## reiman

 *linuxpyro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE:  I actually got the applet to work properly, following this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager.  However, when I try to tell it to just use the wired connection, it searches for a couple minutes and then finally settles on some random IP, like 169.254.111.42, as you can see from the /var/log/messages posted above.  I haven't tried this with wireless yet.  And yes, I can manually type dhcpcd eth0 and get an IP just fine.
> 
> UPDATE:  Same problem with dhcp on the wireless interface.
> ...

 

Hello

I had the same problem with dhcp, I just killed dhcpcd with killall and restarted /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart and it disappeared.

But I have the premission problem instead..

----------

